# Refrigerated clones



## leafminer (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi guys I was reading stuff on another forum    and there was a guy who had a thread going on refrigerated clones. Reckoned he'd cut, dipped, misted, placed in a ziplock bag and in the crisper in the refri. And two weeks later had taken them out, planted and rooted them successfully. And the guy was going to try keeping them for months refrigerated . . . as a way of storing clones of strains that there was no room to grow.


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Would worry about cell degredation as the freeze crystals take over the liquid matter causing rig. Much like a basil plant in the crisper. Be interesting to find out how long it would sustain if the temps were set at an optimal temp?


----------



## ray jay (Jan 5, 2010)

I read that somewhere also. Was going to try it when I take cuttings this time.(trying diy bubble cloner). Put some in fridge incase I screw up the cloner some how.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 5, 2010)

Its called stasis. i heard the fridge (crisper drawer) is better than the freezer. OG Faq has it in there too. 


			
				OGfaq said:
			
		

> 1) Take cuttings as you normally would, but with the one addition of leaving a longer stem, as  you will be trimming this down further by at least half  an inch when it is time to root them.
> 2) Place cuttings in a Ziploc bag (Tupperware can be used also.)There should be enough water in the bottom of the bag so that the stems are  submerged. RO or good quality tap water should be fine.   An inch or two should be in the bottom of the bag,    keeping the stems wet.
> Breathe some air into the  bag, mainly so as not to crush the leaves and provide  some cushion as they may get bumped about in the crisper drawer.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn where's StoneyBud? he talked about storing cutting til he had enough to start a large batch of clones. In the thread he started about using LED lights.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 5, 2010)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Its called stasis. i heard the fridge (crisper drawer) is better than the freezer. OG Faq has it in there too.



Originally Posted by *OGfaq*
_1) Take cuttings as you normally would, but with the one addition of leaving a longer stem, as you will be trimming this down further by at least half an inch when it is time to root them. 
2) Place cuttings in a Ziploc bag (Tupperware can be used also.)There should be enough water in the bottom of the bag so that the stems are submerged. RO or good quality tap water should be fine. An inch or two should be in the bottom of the bag, keeping the stems wet.
Breathe some air into the bag, mainly so as not to crush the leaves and provide some cushion as they may get bumped about in the crisper drawer.


ok, so 3 would be.  leave in the crisper for a certain amount of time.  

4. pull clippings out of the refrigerator, let thaw at room temp.

5. cut the bottoms
6. dip in cloning gel
7. put into medium of choice.
8. put under at least 18/6 light schedule..

thoughts?  who wants to try?
_


----------



## zipflip (Jan 6, 2010)

if i remember when im takin cuttings next time i'll give it a whirl.   i like th idea of savin em up til havin a bunch for one time .


----------



## captain1 (Jan 6, 2010)

So how long do you want to try to keep them?


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah how long do they keep in stasis?


----------



## leafminer (Jan 6, 2010)

NO idea. But that guy had kept them in the refri for, I think, two weeks at least and then rooted them. Quite amazing really. I mean, if I keep lettuce in the crisper for two weeks it is not edible! Actually this is relevant to what I am doing right now. I took four clones the other day and I am wondering how long they will take to root bearing in mind the greenhouse is not heated and the temp outside is only around 7C.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 6, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Yeah how long do they keep in stasis?


just like cloning...all depends on strain


----------



## warfish (Jan 6, 2010)

You could take the clones and put them in the fridge for a couple weeks, remove them and root them, veg those clones until big enough to clone from and start over as a type of cycle to keep them for a longer period of time.  Just a weird thought on the subject


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 6, 2010)

i was thinking about this more for transport.  a friend of mine lives a few states away and asked for some clones.  would it be better to root them and transport?

hope i'm not stealing the thread here.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2010)

IMO I would transport rooted clones. I think a growing plant is easier than a cutting that you have to make sure it has water on the bottom of the stem at all times. If you had 2 or 3 different strain in different bags and got stoped it might be a charge of "pos with intent to deliver" As the clones would be "cultivation"


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 6, 2010)

for the record, i'm not going any where.  he's coming to me.  for all i know he takes these clippings / clones...what have you and burns them in a dumpster outside the house.  lol

i was just thinking what is easier for him to transport.  clones are easy to plant.  compared to clippings.


----------



## captain1 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have given rooted clones that were in a cooler for 6 hr drive SURREP


----------



## Mutt (Jan 6, 2010)

TRansporting clones is not that risky as they don't smell like finished buds which dogs are trained to sniff for.
Jiffy cubes or rockwool rooted in a 2-3 liter bottle altered is a great way to go. Just cut the bottle in half, put clones in tape bottle up and stash upright in a box with junk all around and on top stuff in trunk or something...make sure you make the cubes moist to last the trip. Will act as a humid dome and fresh rooted clones a day er two of dark won't trigger flower. 
Also when transporting clones leave the herb at home drive safe and sober and under radar..but I hope thats a given.


----------



## Hick (Jan 7, 2010)

cuttings wrapped in a wet paper towel or napkin will survive for several days without anything. Very easy to conceal, and transport in a tupperware tub or baggie.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 8, 2010)

I remember in 1 of my old high times a fella was talking bout the same thing. He said he could keep up to 3 months,  the only thing i seen he done thats not mentioned here is he would change the air in the bag every week. He was a huge sog grower and would store till his grow was 2 weeks from harvest then would root the clones. Im prety sure he had a 75% root an damn near 100% with his bubble cloner.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

I have put cuttings in the fridge for yrs (I had to edit here after reading...I meant I have done this for yrs, not kept clones for yrs) to be givin out to friends or to clone later.  I have kept them in the crisper drawer for as long as a month and had success rooting them.

all I do is take my cuts put them in a plastic baggie (zip-lock type) and put a little water in the corner of the bag (set the bag at an angel so water sets in the corner) make sure that the cut end of the stems are in the water.  Every few days I change out the water, and open the bag up to exchange air.  It works...I'm not sure how long it will stay, a little over a month is the longest I have went with doing it.  But it does work.


----------



## teddy d (Jan 9, 2010)

the only input i can give is that my mom was a florist for a long time and flower shops always refrigerate all of the cut flowers and they live like over a month without a problem and then they live like 2 weeks longer after being recut and put into an vase with water.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 10, 2010)

Allright I've been flipping through old magazines trying to find where I found out about this and can not find it anywhere.  I'm pretty sure it was in a Heads mag back 6 or 7 yrs ago...lol...so you can understand why I can't find it.  I thought I would be able to give the info on why it works but unfortuantely I can't...sorry.  Does anyone know what ever happened to Heads  it was just gone one day and I never knew why...I thought maybe one of you guys that has been on the net for aehile might know, that was one of my favorite mags...always a good growing section.


----------



## zem (Jan 16, 2010)

i have done that several times it does work, i sometimes lost some clones but this was probably to my carelessness, mostly when i let the clones get soked in the water the drowned leaf dies the water changes greenish  but when i did it right i remember i was impressed


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 16, 2010)

kool i just so happen to have a mini fridge in my grow shack maybie i can put it to good  use with a little  more info .r we talking about reg ol fridges or special 1's that keep the light on all day


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2010)

reg ole fridge.


----------

